# Fuel Needle Stuck



## wolma (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

I had some issues with my fuel indication, so I removed the
tank and got the sending unit out. I cleaned it from the inside
and now it shows perfect values when testing the resistance.
While working on that, I switched on the ignition and the tank
needle, went up, up, passed FULL and left the display...
now it´s gone and I can´t get it back, even when I reinstall
the sending unit, set it on empty and start the engine ...

I don´t know how to get it back, so can somebody help me ?!?!

Thx Marv


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. :cheers
Try both to remove the sending unit wire with key on and then grounding that wire with the key on and observe the gauge both ways.


----------



## wolma (Oct 14, 2015)

thank you I´ll try that :thumbsup:


----------



## wolma (Oct 14, 2015)

no change, the needle is still lost .. 
any other ideas ?!
if not I´ll just leave it as it is, I don´t see the point in
removing the dashboard just because of a *#!"ing needl
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------

